

Any ace hackers out there? - Truman11

We are a funded startup looking to put together a world class team. If you have the talent and the desire to be a part of the next big thing then we are the company for you. Previous experience in a known startup is a plus.
======
MrMike
What kind of roles are you looking to fill? Developers - if so, what
languages?

This is a bit too vague for me to refer people to...

------
loahou04
I am apart of the team you are looking for. We are a team of web and mobile
specialist. Many of us have worked together on multiple projects. A few of us
have also successfully brought up startups from the ground up and are looking
for a new exciting venture. Please feel free to contact me at
hung.chen.ucf@gmail.com

